# Searching for other Kps



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I would like to meet any Other KP in the Binghamton area. Any takers?


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

I are one !!! Not too far from Bingo town... :lol:


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Grand8ma said:


> I are one !!! Not too far from Bingo town... :lol:


Great ' see if we can get any more. Pat


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Darn, too far away!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had a swap name in my back yard. I contacted her 4 times. I even invited her to join our knitting group. That way she won't be meeting me along it would be in a group at the library. I even went out and bought her a plant and a few extras but she never showed up. When I got home that day I had a PM saying is this the day that we meet. I guess she really didn't want to meet me and others that are on KP. I was really disappointed.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Are you east or west coast? I am near Port St Lucie.


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

My son and his family live near Binghamton in Appalachin. He works for the National Weather Service. I visit about 3-4 times a year. My DIL knits but also had 3 little ones to care for. Maybe one day she'll have some free time!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Nancy, we are in Up state NY till Dec. we go down for the winter to North Port, Fl about 7 miles south of Venice. I have a nice that lives in Stewart. Fl. Not to far from Jensen Beach &#128516;


----------



## Gulfbreezeknitter (Apr 29, 2012)

I am in Gulf Breeze, which is right outside of Pensacola. Inwonder if there are other panhandle KPers!


----------

